# Pictures of my Birmingham Rollers.



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

I had thirty of these until just the other day, when a peregrine falcon got one, so I'm down to twenty nine.

I've taken pictures of a good percentage of my pigeons. Could folks tell me what colours they are ?
Thanks.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

Two more images.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful birds. I just got a look at a club mates Birmingham rollers after this past race. And according to my daughter we will be getting some sooner than later. Do you let them fly? I like the grizzled ones.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh definately ! Here in the UK there are two sorts of Birmingham Rollers. Show birds and flying birds. Mine are the flyers. I know nothing about the showers but I think I'm correct in saying that the two are virtually different breeds.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love rollers! They were so much fun  I got rid of all of mine when I decided to get into racing, so I'd have less breeds and less birds to worry about. Now my homers are my only flying breed.
Yes, show rollers are a lot different than they fliers. They are much more chubby looking and cute  I had a few pair of those too. They'd come out and make a couple laps around the loft, clapping their wings really loud to show off, then land and go back to strutting their stuff  Otherwise, they didn't fly.


----------



## carbide34 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rollers*

Really nice looking birds Mary!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

I lost two of them to the peregrine falcon last week. I've been really lucky for the last 12 to 18 months but its found me now. Here's the strange thing though. I live in quite a rural area and my actual numbers of rollers haven't actually gone down any, because two stray rollers have flown into my loft with my own pigeons. Strange or what ? One of them actually flew in while the falcon was attacking my own birds.
All the rollers are going to be kept in for a week now,in the hope that the falcon sods off somewhere else. I also read with interest someones idea on here about letting the birds out to fly late in the afternoon, in the hope that the damned thing would have already fed by then. I'll be giving that one a try too.


----------



## carbide34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dosn,t Work! They hit my birds around 6:00 at night.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

Drat! I thought it might be too good to be true. Still its worth a try.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

you should wait two weeks. i thought two weeks was okay so i let go of my birds and 15 minutes after i let them out there was 3 hawks flying after them and trying to get them but my birds are quick so they got away. might have been the wind since it was really windy that day. but i dont know about falcons. i just think a week is to short.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

you have red bars and blue bar thats all i know.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

nice looking birds


----------

